# No more Vortex.



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I was looking at Litespeeds 2008 website and the long standing Vortex is gone! They have introduced a new model call the Icon. The only positive thing I saw was the Siena finally has a headtube length I could live with without a bunch of spacers.


----------



## Mersault (Jan 3, 2005)

Juanmoretime said:


> I was looking at Litespeeds 2008 website and the long standing Vortex is gone! They have introduced a new model call the Icon. The only positive thing I saw was the Siena finally has a headtube length I could live with without a bunch of spacers.


Size large says 18cm head tube, seems a bit much to me. I think last year it was at 16cm. 
I wonder if that's a misprint at 18. The other Larges in the line up are at 16. I'd have to go with a -17 stem and no spacers on the large frame with an 18 headtube, and even then, the bars would be higher than I have them now. Not that I'm in the market for a new frame, but that's what I ponder when I look at the geometry charts.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I would ride an ML which was 135 last year. My current bike has a 152mm with a King headset and 1 10mm spacer. I could live with the new 156mm and a 5mm spacer.


----------



## Mersault (Jan 3, 2005)

I could possibly fit on the ML. the headtube would be fine for me, but then I'd need to use a 13 cm and have more seatpost out of the frame. Maybe I should just go for the Icon in Large, 16 cm head tube, King Headset, no spacers, 12 cm -10 stem , that would work. But so does my current 2000 Tuscany. No sale here and now.

I wonder why the taller headtube on the Sienna, while the Ardennes and others have shorter headtubes? The Sienna isn't a comfort bike.

speaking of comfort bikes and headtubes, that Sportive has some seriously high headtubes. Looks funky with the headtube extensions that high


----------



## Litemike (Nov 1, 2005)

*Lynskey too*



Mersault said:


> Size large says 18cm head tube, seems a bit much to me. I think last year it was at 16cm.
> I wonder if that's a misprint at 18. The other Larges in the line up are at 16. I'd have to go with a -17 stem and no spacers on the large frame with an 18 headtube, and even then, the bars would be higher than I have them now. Not that I'm in the market for a new frame, but that's what I ponder when I look at the geometry charts.


I still feel these two are somehow still in it together; Lnsky head tubes are 18 cm now too.


----------



## rslorzvt (Nov 14, 2007)

Archon is the replacement for the Vortex & comes in both "traditional" & Compact geometry. Icon only comes in "compact".



Juanmoretime said:


> I was looking at Litespeeds 2008 website and the long standing Vortex is gone! They have introduced a new model call the Icon. The only positive thing I saw was the Siena finally has a headtube length I could live with without a bunch of spacers.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

Juanmoretime said:


> I was looking at Litespeeds 2008 website and the long standing Vortex is gone! They have introduced a new model call the Icon. The only positive thing I saw was the Siena finally has a headtube length I could live with without a bunch of spacers.


don't you already have enough bikes?


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

hmmm... just realized I'm replying to a very old post... nvrmind


----------

